# Machine Set Up Problem: Help Requested



## Uglydog (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm likely starring at the solution. However, I can't see it.
I'm cutting a bevel gear. I intend to post the adventure here at HM later when all is complete.
Regardless, I'm trying to figure out the easiest most accurate way to set up the mill.
Specifically, please note the Cincy pic.
The machine swivels at the column (yellow).
This creates a larger arc (red).
Usually this is not an issue because 90degrees meets the table and it doesn't matter if the ram is 90degrees to the column or off by 30degrees.
However, for a mill cut bevel the head needs to swivel (green).
If the ram isn't at 90degress everything goes wonky.
I took a couple hours to figure out why my first attempt at the gear went to scrap.
How do I most accurately and easily adjust the ram to 90degrees to the column.
All I'm coming up with is when a quill or ram mounted indicator is at the shortest arc I'm at 90degrees.
However, that assumes that the indicator is at 90degrees to the ram.
This is like a rebuilding question, I should really go back to Connely and my fingers are oily.
Likely late tonight if I don't hear from somebody here at HM...

Thanks!!
Daryl
MN


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep, the second pic shows how wonky it can get.
Flips the whole shop on it's side!

Daryl
MN


----------



## talvare (Aug 9, 2016)

I think I would do it like this:
Move the table to it's full travel toward the operator.
Extend the ram out so that the quill reaches the table edge nearest the operator.
Put a DTI on the table and set it to indicate on the ram dovetail.
Loosen the turret locks just enough to allow turret rotation adjustment.
Move the table back and forth making adjustments to the ram by rotating the turret as necessary until you get a zero reading on the DTI.
Lock the turret.
Recheck to make sure there wasn't any movement when locking the ram.

Ted


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 9, 2016)

Glad to see that spacer is bolted in place.  Might hurt if it hit your toe.

I used an angle plate that was squared to the table first, then moved the ram in and out as I rotated the turret into tram.

Just as a side note:  I set my ram position so the quill centers on the center T-slot when the table is mid Y travel.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 9, 2016)

talvare said:


> Put a DTI on the table and set it to indicate on the ram dovetail.... Move the table back and forth making adjustments to the ram by rotating the turret as necessary until you get a zero reading on the DTI.



That makes sense. Much more accurate than what I was thinking.

Thank you.
Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 9, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> I used an angle plate that was squared to the table first, then moved the ram in and out as I rotated the turret into tram..



This would work as well. I've got a very nice angle plate about 12inchs long which would be work very well. 

Thank you.
Daryl 
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 14, 2016)

She was off at least .5 over 8inches.
Again, not a big deal if the spindle is trammed at 90degrees.
Thanks for the help!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 14, 2016)

To paraphrase The A Team,* I love it when a group comes together. *


----------



## Reeltor (Aug 15, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the post on making this gear

Good luck


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 15, 2016)

Progress.
On to hand filing...
May be a while!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 28, 2021)

Daryl attended a Hobby scraping class at my sons shop a few years back, he is hosting a five day class I am teaching June 25-29 at his place in Tamarack, MN
room for at least three more students


----------

